# Seachem Flourite - Suggestions, yea or neigh?



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

Going to take my old gravel out of my tank and put something more suitable for plants.

looks like there are quite a few different options but I'm leaning towards the Flourite Black

I'd like to use the sand, but I'm not to fond of the fish re arranging my tank for me. 

I know that it looks nice, but I've had issues with sand in the past and I've learned my lesson.

has anyone used Fluval Stratum? It looks like another good medium, but I can't find it in any large bags.

Also, I'm thinking that Im going to need at least 3 (15lb) bags of the Flourite for my 29 gallon tank.

I could prob get away with only using two bags, but I like to build up the back of my tank so that there is a slope from back to front.

Any advice, or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## attackonthebass (Aug 3, 2013)

....crickets.....


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

This forum is pretty slow, you probably won't get a response on anything in 10 minutes

I read your post  But, I don't know. You just seemed to be feeling ignored


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

According to another member the Sea Chem Flourite is good for growing algae. No really he said that one of his tanks has it and
that tank has more algae problems than any other one. So I ordered a bag from Petsmountain the next day. Original is what I got
and it's growing the algae great. Problem is I like algae, but in restricted quantities...LOL.
Actually what I did was mix a 55oz box of API first layer "Pure Laterite" and half a bag of the Sea Chem Flourite for my ten G.
Rinse either or it will be a mess...look...before I filled it with the rest of the water.


And 9 hrs later:


And 18 hrs later:

And this is a week ago: Well Oct. 25


You can save some money by mixing some of your gravel/w two bags of it. Or put the gravel on the bottom of the substrate.
For what it's worth...there are those who say that if your tank had fish for say more than 6 months, that the gravel is good substrate.


----------

